# Monster Mash



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2010)

*MONSTER MASH*

*The New Bloods gave them a world. 

A world?. That?s all they really need, isn?t it? 

You can wag you finger at them, you can throw anti-smoking campaigns at them, you can dunk their heads under water and pray for their souls but you haven?t SAID A THING to them until you give them a culture (a softer word for ?world?)... until you give them something they can stand on. Something they can come home to, sleep in, wake up and, just by clicking on the remote or turning up their iPods, declare the very next day that ?Its no big deal but this is who I am. I?m not lost.? That?s what so many misunderstand about the youth, even though they once were youths themselves. It wasn?t that Michael Jackson was such a good dancer or The Beatles were such good singers. These men created worlds for these kids, their performances were nothing less then supernovas, explosions of beauty on a cosmic level that destroyed old life and created fresh life, green-as-grass and wild as it wants to be.  

Of course, The Baby Boomers were the generation that made this concept all too clear. The Vietnam War, a rejection of traditional values? these things stoked the fire of their ?free love? rebellion, but the world that John Lennon help create was supplying the wood the whole time. That fire never quite went out and was passed on to the next generation? only they had no war to fight. They had a world, but no given purpose, no reason to live in this world. Rebels without a cause indeed. So what happened then? The fact that they didn?t have a purpose became a culture in itself. Kurt Cobain, Linkin Park, Evanescence: evangelists that preached despair and disillusionment almost as though it was something to be proud of. Yet this small candle could only light the youth?s path for a few years. Soon "fantasy" took over? and I?ll get take this opportunity to get back to the point. I?ve been rambling? You?ll let me known when I?m rambling, won?t you? 

In any event, now that I think about the influx of Fantasy in the media art forms of the early 2000?s I find it very hard to believe that this isn?t where the New Bloods launched their first assault, though it was years before they made themselves known publicly. I mean think about it. Was it really a coincidence?  The novels and Major Motion film series Twilight, the TV series? True Blood and Vampire Diaries all being released just a few years prior to ?their? arrival? Conspiracy theorist often suggest that sci-fi films are made to ?familiarize the masses? with the idea of aliens so that when an actual invasion takes place their minds will already be used to (perhaps even welcoming of) them. Same concept can be applied to the video games with protagonist with buzz cuts and gruff voices being released during the War on Iraq?. The idea doesn?t sound so crazy anymore.

I don?t think I have to go into much detail about what happened once the New Bloods; these pale, effeminate creatures who claim to be vampires, made their first addresses to the nations do I? Your parents probably told you all about it.

They claimed that they did suck blood but had no desire to harm humans. They vowed to live off of livestock blood if they were given the right to be treated as human beings. Of course the religious were dead-set against it. Riots, lynchings, fire-and-brimstone preaching... ironically all made the New Bloods something of Christ-like martyrs in the eyes of the more accepting. So, just like the Blacks and Homosexuals before them, the New Bloods became a prime case for civil rights. And, after a few bloody decades, the New Bloods became protected by human rights laws and were to be treated as human beings. 

Every once in a while someone got bitten. Someone got drained. A body here a body there. The anti-New Bloods immediately cried foul. But this was when the New Bloods greatest weapon rose up against them. The youth. 

Remember when I said that all you need to do is give kids a world and they?ll be yours forever? Well these vampires gave them a world far deeper then Lennon could ever dream of. Teens (esp. teen girls) were spellbound, mystified and sold-out to these beautiful beings of the nights, these ?bad boys? with skin as smooth as sin and souls as deep and troubled as vicious rivers. Girls wanted them and boys wanted to be them. It wasn?t long before these same kids were demanding to be ?sired? by the vampires and to live in their world of darkness forever!

Now another hotly debated issue arose. Wasn?t it the children?s individual right to become New Bloods if they consented to it? As minors, were they able to make such a call all by themselves? 

Soon, millions of kids were being sired. 

Even sooner, New Bloods began to sit in the legislative, judicial and executive branch. 

Now no one could stop them. They formed fraternities, societies and even hired their own PMC (private military corporation) to protect them from their enemies. 

Little did anyone know that the sun was waning dimmer in the misty sky every single day? and THIS is where things get REALLY interesting so, please, pay attention to this! 

You see one of the benefits of the Fruit Bats* (a derogatory term for the New Bloods, given for their effeminacy and girlish ways*) showing up was that it caused the people to believe again. To believe in the darkness? to fear things they didn?t understand. People were becoming superstitious again and from their deep raw fears the REAL monsters were brought forth!

Now PLEASE pay attention because now I?m getting excited! This is the best part! When enough people believe in the things that go bump in the night, guess what happens? Those very nightmares manifest themselves! In the early days of swords and oaths and sorcery EVERYONE was superstitious so it was nothing to see a ghost roaming about in the tombs! Now that superstition has been stirred up in the ancient parts of mankind again?well, here I am! 

Now I don?t know what these Fruit Bats are but they are not vampires?. And HEAVY is the debt that must be paid for the sacrilege? playing with girls under a name so sacred. Now I want you to give them that message! I want you to tell them that the real vampires have arrived! And not only me? I?m sure the fears of the people have birthed a few of my? ?associates? and I?m sure they are just as offended as I am. WE ARE HERE. Do you hear me, mortal?!? TELL THEM WE ARE HERE!* 

The man, entire body soaked in blood and black and pus-filled wounds and several kinds of pains, could barely move his lips. If one could stare at the pitiful sight for more then a few seconds he would see bits of purple and black organ exposed in some of the wounds. The odd thing is that the intestines wouldn?t spill from the gaping wounds even though by all means they should have. 

The livid hulking creature, all horns and eyes never so red, eased his ice-cold grip on the man?s neck so he could get his answer. A still small whisper fell from busted lips. 

?Y-you are..? 

*YES, I AM!*

*The man instantly urinated in his pants..* 

?P-please!? 

*I know exactly what you?re thinking. 'Where is his pretty cape? What about that dark and charismatic swagger? And what of his troupe of lesbian maidens, his constantly deteriorating goons and his smooth Romanian accent?? Well let?s just say that my gentle ?brethren? have taken all of the power and mystique out of that particular form.* 

The monster released the bloodied man who at once stood at attention. His head swoon and his eyes swam. It was as though some power was holding him? keeping his legs from shattering and his innards from spilling. At least for the moment. 

*Now GO! And make sure you tell them my name!*

The man ran with fevered abandon, eyes stinging with sweat and tears. He didn?t even know where he was going but he ran. 

The mortal ran from the war zone that was once his village. The horned beast stood and looked all about him. The bodies (rather; the bits) of Romanians lay all around him. He snarled at their repulsive taste. Even the human food was tainted by this weak and thankless age. All he could think about were the few who actually escaped. They shouldn?t have escaped. He was stronger then this. Although his pride would crush him if he uttered the truth he knew he couldn?t take on the New Bloods yet.  He needed his name out there. He needed to get the people afraid of him before he could move in his old power and with his former ardor.

And suddenly the beast shouted and brought his huge paws down to the ground like the rage of all hell. In the distant the man exploded in a cloud of red. Pure gore from what was left of him jumped into the air and flew all the way back to the beast?s waiting mouth. He decided he would give the Fruit Bats the message himself.​


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2010)

Marcus walked into a local bar and plopped himself right down on a stool, "Gimme' well whatever you've got, something that'll do the job quick. Rough day..." he says holding his head. 

The bartender nods and turns to the shelves, "Rough day! You haven't done anything yet!" his ear piece buzzes in his ear, "Oh come on Brett, the others are all over it, don't worry,"  he says, holding a finger on the ear piece so he can talk. 

"Yea, but they're having no luck, and I think someone like you would have a much easier time finding it," he says, Marcus just rolls his eyes, "Oh come on, what's the point of me looking for it, if the thing's near by it'll find me," the bartender delivers his drink and Marcus nods to him, "So I might as well enjoy a drink while I'm here," he says going to take a sip. 

Suddenly he hears foot steps, well more like foot stomps, coming towards the building. He rubs his temples and puts his drink down, "This better be on the house pal, I'm about to do you a big favor," he says pulling his pistol out and aiming it at the door.

The door bursts off the hinges and flies straight for Marcus. He dives off the stool and into a roll and takes aim again. A 7 foot, pale, muscular, bald creature with pure white eyes and long arms stands in the door way and roars. 

"They just love me, huh Brett..." he reaches into his back pocket and pulls out ammo for his gun. He loads it and begins firing away basic bullets.

They smack right into the beast but they act like mere annoyances, "GHRAWWWR!" it shouts as it charges for the Hunter. His eyes grow wide as he dives out of the way of the monster's arm, causing it to  smash the bar instead of the Hunter.

He fires a few bullets into his back and then leaps back to dodge another attack, "Looks like normal bullets aren't working," Brett says through the ear piece, "Really! I hadn't noticed," he says reaching for different ammo.

"Ice Bullet!" he fires as the monster throws a punch. The bullet smacks into the fist and engulfs the beast's arm in ice, "Well that'll make things easier," the monster smashes his arm against a table causing it to shatter, but it quickly grows back, "You're kidding right..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

Zelda walks down the path hiding in the forest outside of the city as she looks up and sees a cresent moon and easy sees everything in the surrounding of the forest. She hears wolves howl in the night as she howl as well it came out weird and sighs as she gets used to the heat.

"Long time, things have change" she smells fire and hear people laugh and talking about scary stories from the past."A time for a camp out, curse these humans they are only in my way." As she is near the area and made it very cold around the clearing. "Why did it got cold so early than usual" a man ask his friends?

"We need more fire wood" another man replies to him and gets up and went into the forest to get more firewoodas he bends down Zelda sneaks up behind him. "hey good looking" gentle strokes his back, the man jump dropping the wood and brings out his gun. 

"You are a werewolf, I should know the signs of the howls. But you are different and pulls the trigger, as Zelda dodges the bullet. Attacks the man with her claws before he could fire nother round, as his friends hears the gun shot grabs their guns and runs to the spot where they think the gun had gone off. Zelda on four legs drags the man some where safe to finish her dinner. They only found weird paw prints describing it was between a wolf or a tiger and blood. 

Zelda finish eating the man and went back on two legs" I want these humans out of this forest, I hope they find friend. Giving them a warning before they all end up." Finding a hiding spot and waits for any smell or sight of the friends of the man she kill. "Let's keep looking, he has to be here" the man says. "I am afraid of that beast coming back here and coming back" another man says. The first man trips over someone and starts screaming. " It's our friend" the other man says and starts crying. "Do suck it, dam it" the first man says. As the other man pulls out his cellphone taking a photo of his friend to show the police later. The other man gets off wiping off blood "call the cops." His friend took more pictures of more of the weird prints on the ground.

As Zelda smells and hears the two men pulls the sword out of the sheath on her back and jumping out of her hiding space. Zelda stabs the guy who is holding the cellphone and hides back into the darkness. The guy starts screaming as his friend falls to the floor bleeding too much to say anything. The guy who is still alive calls the police, "HURRY PICK UP."

A women picks up "Hello, how can you help you?" "THERE IS A FREAKING BEAST AFTER ME AND I AM NOT MAKING THIS UP." "Sir please calm down" the women says to him. Zelda Sheathes the sword and gets back on four legs and chases the man as he starts running and screaming. As the man trips Zelda tears her sharp claws into the man as the phone falls to the floor as the police women hears screaming and other crap in the background and became scare.

As Zelda lills the guy and stomping on the cellphone making sure it did not work no more. Howling to make out the message to the humans and any other beast to beware.
__________________


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bello*

Bello was a good dog today. He didn't even shit in the house. Bello was rewarded for this with some petting and his food. Bello liked his food. It was good. It tasted like meat. It was meat, actually. His owner wasn't off too bad. Even with the dark man walking into the house every once in a while, Bello's owner seemed content, and with that, Bello was content as well. Especially when he got the nice food. Bello loved the nice food. It made him jump in joy and wag his tail like he was on speed. Bello got the nice food yesterday. He could still taste it. 

Yesterday the dark people had come over again. Bello always wondered why the dark people kept their faces hidden. He also wondered why his owner just let the dark people walk into his house. Bello didn't really care though, because the owner didn't care either. And what was more important then the weird sounds that had come out of the living room, the sounds of quarrel and fights, was that afterwards, the owner was totally fine, and Bello had gotten the nice food just after the dark people had left again. The nice food had been nice. Of course. That's why Bello thought of it a the nice food. The owner had petted him some more, and Bello had gone to sleep. Bello hadn't awakened from the sound of painful moaning in the living room. That kind of sound wasn't related to food.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 25, 2010)

*With Marcus...*

He adjusted his sun glasses and glared at the regenerating beast..."I'm screwed..." the beast let out a large roar before charging once again.

Marcus began sweating like crazy, "What to do what to do what to do..." he says trying to think up a plan when BAM! A dark skinned man busts through the roof and delivers a kick to the monster's shoulder, forcing it through the wooden floors.

The dark skinned man flipped backwards and landed next to Marcus, "Oh hey there Darrel, good timing," he said with a stupid grin, "Yea...he was about to tear you in two huh?"

Marcus shrugs, "It was one of many posibilities, that being one of the more gruesome ones," a head with a blank expression and semi long brown hair poked through Darrel's hole.

*"Jake?" * they both ask, "What happened?" he asks, "Well..."  BAM! The monster wasn't finished yet, he shot out of the hole and grabbed Jake's head, "Hey! I need that!" in a flash he slices off the beast's hand with a large dagger.

He then lands next to his partners while it's hand grows, "Well that's an issue..." Jake points out, "Hm, I've got an idea...But it'll need a distraction."

Darrel and Jake sigh, "Fine, we're on it," Darrel says diving forward and delivering a punch to it's gut, followed up by a slash to the shoulder from Jake.

Marcus took out three bullets, "Ok, first off we'll go with a Gas Bullet," he says firing the bullet straight into it's stomach, "Hey! A little warning!" Jake shouted.

Another bullet flew past his head and hit him right in the same place, "HEY!" he shouted. Ice soon took over the area and engulfed it's stomach, covering up the wound, "And now we wait..." he says spinning the third bullet around in his hand.

"Oh is that all!" Darrel shouts, dodging a punch, "Where's Jake?" he asked, "Any beer you've got," Jake says while sitting at the empty bar, "Anyone here?"

*"GET BACK OVER THERE!"* they both shout, "What're you shouting for, you're not doing anything!" Darrel shouts at Marcus, "Ok fine,"  he says loading the finaly bullet, "You two might wana' move..."

He fires the bullet and then heads straight for the door, "I know I am!" the bullet smacked right into the iced stomach, burning it's way through, "A Fire Bullet?" Darrel asks himself.

"Wait..." The bullet pierces through the skin and there is a moment of silence, "Crap!" Jake shouts diving away from the bar and towards the door.

BOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!

The monster exploded, as well as the majority of the bar, sending the three hunters flying and crashing into the ground outside, "Gas Bullet, Ice Bullet to contain it in him, and then a fire bullet for the final bang," Marcus explains while they lay on the floor, "Brilliant..." Brett says from their ear pieces, "But you blew the place up! You might as well have let the monster have it!" 

"Hey...he attacked me, it was self defense, even if through that defense I had to blow up a bar!" Jake sighed, "Guess I'm not getting that drink..." he then falls on his back, "Jake your soooo stupid..." Darrel says, "Just get back here..." Brett says facepalming from his base of operations.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 25, 2010)

Zelda leaves the scene of the dead men and runs to a running river to clean her claws and her white fur or anything else is bloody. As she stands under the waterfall nake is thinking back thousands of years back where it all started. She wanted to know why of her clan was being kill off, being a rare creature, who would she a wolf with strips. Zelda usually sneaks around the hunters acting as a lonly pet cat that nobody wanted. Her clan went to her dad and scare him and saying we will kill your dauther as we already kill your wive.

Zelda did not want to think about it and gets dress. Grabbing her sword and strapping it to her back. "I wonder if the temple is still there on the moutain, it have been abandoned. The romur I hear, is that monsters can go there for some peace. but Who wants peace when I only want blood spill on the floor. Zelda sniffs the air in the sence where the temple is and gets on four legs. Running at full speed through the forest, neede to get there before the sunrises. If she did not make it she have to find place to hide untill the next night.

As Zelda runs and jumps looking out for anymore campers, and starts climbing the moutain to the Temple. The higher Zelda climb the colder and she could breath better than being in the forest. Zelda walks through a light snowy path and opens the two doors to the Temple as two ghost tries to scare her. "I am a monster and I need some information. TIMES HAVE CHAMG!" Zelda roars and enters the Temple closing the doors behind her. Looking around the Temple have this bar theme going on with other monters are sitting around enjoying themselfs. Some looks up and whistle at her and some call to her "Hey join us baby" someone from a group call.

Zelda sits on a bar stool as a waiter, who is a ghost comes forward.

"How, can I serve you, Miss" The ghost ask?

"I have a coke with rum in it on the rocks" Zelda replies.

A male vampire who is wearing furs came over who has a russian accecnt. "How come a hot lady like yourself sitting alone?"

"You just want to sink you fangs into my neck" Zelda replies. The ghost sits the drink down and bows.

"Not at all " the vampire says as Zelda sips her drink. "Do I need to know anything new or I just go what I been doing" Zelda ask?

"You probly need a white dress to get into more fancy monster hiding places and watch out for the clans as well" the vampire replies. Zelda gulps the rest off the drink down and place a gold coin on the table to pay for it.

"Thanks" Zelda says as she walks outside and looks at the view thinking what her next move will be.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 26, 2010)

*Conall Chernobog, Some Place Fucking Dark*

Conall came to conscience bit by bit. He was dazed, confused and didn't know where the hell he was or what the hell he was doing there. He tried to stand up but fell down. What the hell. His hands and feet were both tied neatly together, reuniting on his back. Why the fucking hell was he tied up? What the... Conall wriggled around, trying to catch a clear view of himself. A sharp spike, protruding from his kneecap, entered his vision. Black. That explained something.  Conall cursed harshly. Had Black brought him into trouble once again? As his bearings came back, he started feeling Black welling up in him again. Savage fury was something he didn't really need right now. "Color retrieval: White!" The bonds around Conall's arms and legs loosened as the armor disappeared and was substituted by some good fitting clothing. Conall shrugged off the ropes and proceeded to look around, drawing a pistol for good measure. "Next question. Where the hell am I?" Conall looked around. He seemed to be in a dark living room without any light. Memories of the last night flitted back into him. He had been brought in with two others, for no reason he could still remember. There was no sign of the two others as well. Shadows in the room. Talking. Talking about... Him. And the other two. A dog barking. The flashing of a knife, the screams of one of the others. Renewed talk. A gunshot. Lying still between two prone forms. Heated discussion. People had left. Someone had knocked him on the head for good measure. It was all black from then on. "Seems I fucked with the wrong guys this time, Black" Conall drew another gun, and slid to the wall. This wasn't a place to be just standing around idly. He walked over to the great double doors. He could see a small black dog eating a... HAND? A shiver made it's way down Conall's spine . He put his gun to the lock with the intention to blast it out and make a run for it.

"Where are you going, shapechanger?" A hissing voice came from behind Conall, mere inches of his ear. He felt a dagger sliding over his skin, finding a comfortable perch on Conall's throat. "One movement, you die" the voice promised. "Not that you would've survived blasting a lock in the house of nr. 1" Conall was only confused now, and the voice scared the shit out of him. Nr. 1? And how the fuck had this guy moved up so close to him without him noticing? He tried to keep his voice steady. "Maybe you would to good to explain to me why the hell I found myself tied up on someone's floor" Conall had bluffed his way out of similar situations before, but something told him that it would be different this time. An incredibly quick, twisting motion of Conall's unseen assailant made him lie on the floor again, his hand with pistol pinned down by a leg and in some weird way, the dagger hadn't moved from his throat an instant. "I could just kill you, and no one would ever care" the form, now looking like a shadow, said. Conall swallowed. This wasn't going according to plan.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 26, 2010)

*Vilus Draconis - Some crackhouse in N.Y. City*

After snorting a line of crack off the table, Vilus slammed his fist down and called out FUCK YEAH, I AM BACK!!!. It had that bannana-ey lemoney tingle that the really good stuff always had.

Vilus then proceded to deal with the dealer. "Ha ha, I made a funny" he said, his head awash with that good dizziness. He cut open the man's veins and used the blood to write on the wall. " V.D. is back. Ha ha, I did it again".

He headed outside, and used the crack dealer's phone called 911. "I heard some gunshots over on 95 47th street. I think someone was killed".

He then hailed a taxi. He told the driver "The nearest airport". He was going to Slovakia, were the base of the Neo-Human's was. He would lead them again. Maybe he would look up Lohik??rmett?. Dracomancers (the PC term) were rare, and he wished to change that. Oh, he had some fun times ahead of him!


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Zelda looks up at the sky knowing that half the night is over already and Jumps of the edge of the cliff and lands on a ledge below and keeps jumping from ledge to ledge. Landing on the forest floor. Knowing China has lots of people living in the area of the closest city. Before running through the forest looks around only hearing the night life of the forest. Zelda's ears twitch as she hears no humans at all. Running on all four legs, really needs to kill somebody right now.

As Zelda enters the nearest chinese town as a man and his family sees Zelda. "Run my Wife and daughter" as he brings out a sword. Zeld unsheaths her sword and clang swords. How strong Zelda is knocks the sword out of the man's hand. The man shoots of some fireworks and firecrackers. "Now China knows what you are and be kill soon. "I really doubt that and everybody think it was some punks. Your life just ended. Zelda stabs her sword in his chest and pulls it out licking the blade. Stabbing him many time intill he did breath any longer.

"Now I need to find his wife and daughter" Zelda sheathes her sword as a few pairs of strong arms srounds her and pulls her into a building that no human eye could see. They soon let Zelda go and locks the door behind them. "Who are you and what you want? You are hunters you are here to kill me, so go ahead." "Chill, we are not hunters, we are werewolves. You can stay intill you want to leave." His brother spoke up "I will show you to your room." "No, I will, me and this honorable person needs to talk. Follow me please.

Zelda follows the were to another room, "My name is Zeke, what's your name and to me you consider having a few back up plans." "You meaning I should mate with somebody or leave China?" Zelda lays on the bed "maybe or maybe not." Zelda looks outside "It's morning time to sleep" closes her eyes and feels like she did not kill enough this night. The werewolfname Zeke leaves her be and gets some sleep before the sun rises.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 17, 2010)

*Vilus Draconis - Bratislava, Slovakia*

Vilus soon found the plane touching down in Slovakia. It had been a long flight, and he had had to fly coach...or whatever the term for the poor people section was. The crack dealer hadn't hsd much cash.

As Vilus departed the airport, he found himself in beautiful Bratislava, capital of Slovakia. He had always had a soft spot for the city. Its almost constant winds, its hot, dry climate and its 20th-century buildings reminded him of his childhood home...or at least, what he could remember of it.

As he walked the wind-swept streets, he found old memories bubbling up...but he had no time for that. He had to reach their headquarters.

Finally, after a few hours, he arrived at the graveyard. He stood in front of an unmarked tombstone, checked for onlookers, and kicked the tombstone, the plastic easily giving way to his weight, and watched as the spiral staircase appeared. Then, he slowly decended into the darkness, the staircase disappearing once more and resembling an average graveyard.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 29, 2010)

Zelda in China

The women who sw this beast report it to the cops in the morning while Zelda is still sleeping. The cops told the women to report it to the chinese monsters hunters and the cop starts laughing really hard at the women. The women left and reports it, if they did not laugh like he did. Zeke wakes up and reads the news. "Nother freking thing going on, all the humans should lets us be"Zeke says to himself and walks down to a shop to buy some clothesd for Zelda, even if she did not wear them.

Zelda wakes up early sencing the whole place is dark and weird looking, is in the nude made the room cold again. "That is much better." She sees the clothes "Some one wants me going in style, yeah right. I guessing the full moon is coming or it is plain fear." Zelda grabs her of her stuff and the clothes. She opens the blinds to the window and gets blinded by sunlight. Shuts it quickly Zelda lays on the bed waiting for the sun goes down for the night and the hunt to begin.

Zelda hears movement and starts thinking of what Zeke said to her the night before. As Zeke's brother knocks on the door and enters not knowing that Zelda is awake. Zelda smells human meat from a plate. ""Thanks for the snack, taking the plate from him and starts eating the human meat. "I thought you were a night person, not a creature sleeps in the day" he says to Zelda. "How can I go anywere looking like this?" She growls at him and he let in a hurry. Zelda settles down again waiting to strike.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 29, 2010)

A feeling of dismay filled Vilus. Most everything was broken down and covered in cobwebs. Few machines still worked. The lights were out and some areas were flooded.

He walked over the the central mainframe, one of the few machines still running. Vilus called up the most recent shipping reports. 20 years ago. He groaned in agony.

As he'd been a few million (or billion, he couldn't remember) years old, he'd had the time to amass a great fortune. In the event that nothing was ordered for six months and no one reset the timer, the mainframe was to buy large shipments of technology (and a small shipment of crack for him) every five years. Because it had stopped thirty years ago, that meant the coffers were empty. He needed to check the stock..

Before he did so, however, he gave the mainframe one last order: He sent out a subliminal message to any old members around the globe. If they'd awakened, they would know to come.

[OOC: The following characters can choose to hear it: Zelda Rigs and Lohikäärmettä]


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 30, 2010)

Zelda ears prick up and listen to something and walks out of the room and runs into Zeke. "What is the the rush, the sun is not down yet. "I need a disguise, that will surpass as a human. I need to leave China for something." "Yes, ma'm and Zeke went to find clothes as a female shifter shows up with a make up kit. Zelda sighs and looks at the shifter. "You are going to make my strips dissappear." "Yes" she says to Zelda. Zeke comes back with some traditional chinese clothing for women. 

Zeke drops the clothes on the bed and leaves Zelda with the shifter. Zelda strips and puts the tradinal clothes on and looking and the mirror. As Zelda is wearing a very long blue and darkred skirt that went down to her feet, a very long shirt that reaches passes Zelda's hands, and a shortsleeve over shirt that went down to her feet as well. Zelda sees that is a robe with a high collar and puts it on and waits for the shifter to do make up and hair.

After a another hour of doing hair and make up Zelda looks in the mirror and grasp  "I like a human" Zelda twitch her ears as the shifter puts a chinese hat making it covering Zelda's ears and face. The shifter pushes Zelda feet into a large size sandles to hide the tracks of Zelda. "Don't sweat much, the makeup with come off and you would be hunt down" the female shifter says to Zelda. Zelda nods and walks out of the room. "Can I pass for a regular chinese women" Zelda ask Zeke? "Walk outside if people starts scream we will kill a few" Zeke replies. Zelda sighs and Zeke follows her outside as people walk by without notcing or caring.

"Take me to the airport plese" "Yes ma'm Zeke says and leads her to his car and driving to the airport. Zelda pass the guards making up stories why she is carrying a sword with her and the story pass and Zelda is accepted for now and aboard the flight for the trip.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 30, 2010)

*Lohik??rmett?, Slovakia*

The warm blood splashed across the room, painting the walls, the lone survivor and Lohik??rmett? in a crimson paint. She laughed in joy as the red geyser blasted right in her face, wetting her with the blood of the headless victim lying before her. Her sharp teeth disappeared in the corpse a second, then came blasting out again, entrails dangling from her mouth and a wicked grin spreading over her face. "You know..." she started to the survivor, her tone calm as if they were in casual conversation "It tastes best when it's still warm, you should try it" She cast a devilish grin at the man, who was trembling in fear. "And with trying it, I mean you're gonna try it. Now." She walked over to the man, lifted him from the ground and threw him to the corpse. "NOW!" she commanded, her tone exuding pure hate and anger. The man looked desperately at the corpse before him, then moved his head closer bit by bit. Lohik??rmett? cackled in delight as the man took a tentative bite from the corpse. "How do you like it?" she asked teasingly. She grabbed the man's hair and smashed it into the corpse, then stabbed him in the back with her spear. Satisfied with her victory, she stood up and walked out of the small house, the gruesome scene left quite visible because she left the door open. The humans should know.

Then a humming began, screeching trough her ears. At first, Lohik??rmett? didn't notice it, but after a while, it became too obvious to ignore. Lohik??rmett? was stricken. After all this time? She whispered slowly and softly, in a more gentle tone than she had used in a 100 years "Vilus... in Slovakia?" Immediately she started beating her wings, lifting up into the sky, in full sight, but she didn't care. She whispered louder now "Vilus?" She swooped down to a graveyard, kicking a gravestone in passing. The gravestone twisted and with a grating sound, a staircase came in view. Lohik??rmett? jumped in, anxious for who she might find there. When she came down, a man was staring at her. Lohik??rmett?'s face turned into a scowl. "Vilus? Is that you? What the fucking hell happened to you?"


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 30, 2010)

Oblivious to her usual insults, Vilus replied "You're looking good too". He sat down in a nearby swiveling chair and sighed. There was so much to do. "You're the first to arrive. We have some tough times ahead of us before we can get back to our former glory". He couldn't remember what she was good at, so said "You can work on the computers, fix the lighting, kill some rats that I'm sure have snuck in, or get..." He punched a few keys on the motherboard, and a list of tools, pipes, fuses, wires, and assorted crap needed to get the place up and running again popped up. He handed her a wad of the crack dealer's cash. "...That. And please buy it, I don't want to have the local populace discover us yet. Oh, and I know 'such menial labor is beneath you', but you'll just have to grin and bear it for now". He was all ready falling back into his role as leader.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 30, 2010)

As the plane land in Slovakia Zelda gets mad as the time change to her disliking as she sleeps all the flight and wakes up when the plane landed. Getting off the plane and as people stares at her and mentally asking themself why on hell, would wear such long clothes. Zelda is thinking if I blend with them I will end up smelling like them and she wrinkles her nose and keeps her head down for the hat to cover her ears. Zelda keeps walking for miles to the city where the message came from. As cars passes her and some stop and ask if she wanted a ride. Zelda nods and kill the person or people who stoped for her. Zelda finally reach the cemtery and kicks the tombstone down. Using her stealty foot work jumps down and taps the man on his shoulder. "Welcome back from the dead,Vilus" Zelda looks around and sees Lohik??rmett? standing around.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 31, 2010)

*Lohik??rmett?, Slovakia*

Lohik??rmett? scowled. "Getting right to business eh?" she purred, walking closer to the man, who was sitting in some fucked up chair close to the mainframe. Her scowl turned to a plain angry expression as she kicked one of the chair's feet away, sending Vilus falling to the ground. Her tone was cold and controlled, but obviously, the temper of a demon was hiding behind that tone.

"You ain't got anything else to say after fucking disappearing on me, being plain fucking GONE for two centuries?" Her temper built up higher. "JUST FUCKING BUSINESS? TO YOUR OWN LOVER?" She grabbed Vilus by his coat and lifted him off the ground. Her face turned calm again. "The clan... can... go... fuck... itself..." She dropped Vilus back to the ground and turned to make her leave when another person came down the stairs. 

"Welcome back from the dead, Vilus" Lohik??rmett? looked over to the new person. "Ah, Zelda, long time no see" she said in a cold tone as she walked past the tigerwolfwoman.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 31, 2010)

If it were any other girl, Vilus would've rolled his eyes, expecting them to come back. But not Lohi. She had pride, and a spine, which was, among other things, what he liked so much about her.

Standing up, he said quietly, "Zelda, can you give us a minute?" Not checking if she did, Vilus continued over to Lohi, placing a hand on her upper arm, not caring that her spikes made him bleed. "Lohi, please" he began. "I can't do this without you". He waved his free hand vaugely at the surroundings, "Not just this stupid clan, but, at the risk of sounding cliche, life. Or, at least, the taking of it". Now he came to the difficult part. He wasn't sure if it was really how he fealt about the clan, but he said "You want to leave the clan? Fine. I don't mind. But don't leave me. I'll quit too. Fuck the clan". He let go of her arm, waiting for her response.


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 31, 2010)

Zelda gives them a minute and probly wants privacy. She leaves into another part of the place "Dam hot hot again" taking off the chiness clothes and back to her usual clothes and wipes the makeup off and undo her hair. Swinging her tail to un stif it. "Sitting on my tail for hours, nothing change between those two. They are going to kill hurt me, I may have given them a minute. But I heard everything. No clan, why did take a trip from China it's not a totally lost." Zelda pulls out the sword and starts licking the dry blood off it and waits for  Vilus or Lohik??rmett? comes looking for me and starts looking around the broken down place.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 2, 2010)

*Lohik??rmett?, Slovakia*

Lohik??rmett? laughed as Vilus came after her and started begging. The guy was so predictable. The vain part of Lohik??rmett? actually enjoyed it, but the stubborn part only drove her rage up higher. She turned on him again, rage still in his eyes, and kicked him in the chest. Vilus flew back, smashing into a wall. Lohik??rmett? was on to him in an instant, pinning him to the wall with a balled fist. Her expression, however, was soaked with tears. "Two ages, Vilus. Twohundred years in that void. Alone." She loosened her hand, making Vilus slide gently off the wall. 

"You call yourself a leader?" Lohik??rmett? snorted. "You can't even have a good relationship with the one person on this whole world who loves you" She cast a last look at Vilus, who was propped to the wall with an unbelieving expression on his face. "I need to think. Don't even try to follow me or I'll rip your organs out" Lohik??rmett? strode to the stairs and started up them.

"The clan is your life. I know you'd never give it up. For anything" Were the last words that rang down the staircase. "And that's one of the reasons I love you."


----------



## Kinzey (Apr 2, 2010)

As Lohi walked off, Vilus rubbed his aching head, muttering "That woman will be the death of me. Then again, she has been and will be the death of many men. Mostly humans". Standing up, he sighed "She's almost right. The two most important things to me are her and the clan". His nose twitching, he laughed "Well, those two and one other mild incentive".

He stepped into the next room and called out to Zelda "We're going down to the giant-ant colony down in sector 4. If we can get them back under control, fixing this place up'll be a breeze". The giant-ants had been the ones who'd done all the labor related jobs back in the day. Unfortunately it took alot to get them under control. It might take awhile.

Which, in retrospect, was exactly what Vilus needed. Something to concentrate on so he didn't spend all his time thinking about Lohi.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 2, 2010)

Zelda sees Vilus enters the room and did not say anything as usual about them. "Okay let's get going to sector 4 than." Looking at Vilus is thinking it is better than to love and lose than never love at all. Zelda ears lays forward a bit than stand back up again. Is still thinking what I am thinking, still I am wondering why I came back, yeah right. "So which way are we going to get to Setor 4 with the giant ants." Zelda only puts on the long robe and the chinese hat making the hot room cold. Zelda keeps thinking maybe I can kill a few people on the way as well and probly meet up with some weres as well, who knows.


----------

